# NM-B in conduit underground



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bluemoonshine said:


> I foolishly ran 75' of 6/3 NM-B Romex in 2'' conduit underground from the main panel to a subpanel, I buried the conduit 24'' deep and put sand under and over it. At the time I was told it was fine by some stupid electrician
> 
> Now I found out I was supposed to use individual THWN wires because even though it's in sealed conduit its still a wet location. I've been using it like this for the past 6 months but im getting concerned because we've had alot of rain. It is my house and always will be so I don't really care about meeting NEC code as long as it's still safe.
> 
> I plan on taking out the romex and replacing it with THWN when I can afford the $300 eventually, but in the mean time what can I do to make sure it's safe? Can I put a 50amp AFCI breaker on the main panel? and what will actually happen when the insulation wears off and it arcs? Will I get electrocuted if I walk on the ground near the conduit?


I did the same thing at my house 25 years ago and it works fine.

Is it code worthy no.:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The conductor insulation is basically the same stuff as THWN (No 480sparky, I can't prove that) and it won't "wear off" due to being submerged any sooner than individual THWN conductors.

The paper sleeve(s) in the cable can wick water if given the chance but that's not too huge a deal.

There's lots of NM cable in lots of underground conduits all over the country and they likely haven't killed too many people yet.

But like Harry said, it's still not code! I wouldn't worry about it too much :thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it until it failed. That could be a VERY long time from now if it's in pipe

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, blame the "stupid electrician" for your screw up. :no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its not a big deal. But if you are concerned, you could put a 50A GFCI breaker on it. I, personally would just leave it till you can get THWN conductors.


~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

